# Women's winter bike pants



## waterfell (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello! I live in NYC and am looking to bike through the winter. I can withstand temperatures in the 20s, but my current winter bike pants just aren't sufficient for the longer rides I want to do (they're good until about 40 degrees). The wind is especially strong on my usual routes and my legs get very chapped and raw. I went to a local bike shop and was told that cycling clothing manufacturers don't make much winter gear for women because they don't tend to bike much in colder weather. Ouch. Regardless of whether that comment was sexist or true, I'm wondering if anyone has a solution. 1) Can I wear men's winter pants or is the anatomy too different for that to work? 2) Do you know of a brand of women's pants I might be able to special order? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

waterfell said:


> Hello! I live in NYC and am looking to bike through the winter. I can withstand temperatures in the 20s, but my current winter bike pants just aren't sufficient for the longer rides I want to do (they're good until about 40 degrees). The wind is especially strong on my usual routes and my legs get very chapped and raw.* I went to a local bike shop and was told that cycling clothing manufacturers don't make much winter gear for women because they don't tend to bike much in colder weather.* Ouch. Regardless of whether that comment was sexist or true, I'm wondering if anyone has a solution. 1) Can I wear men's winter pants or is the anatomy too different for that to work? 2) Do you know of a brand of women's pants I might be able to special order?
> Thanks so much!


I can't believe they said that to you. I just got myself a nice winter weight jacket and the store I was at (in No. California) had a great selection of women's tops, bottoms and base layers. 

I suggest you go to another bike shop. You should be able to find some nice fleece lined tights. On really cold days it's a good idea to wear knee warmers over the tights. You can get clothes that block the wind. 

Be sure to get some shoe covers to keep your feet warm.


----------



## waterfell (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks so much for replying! I currently have long winter bike pants with a fleece lining and a chamois, as well as the booties for my shoes. I have legwarmers for my calves, so I guess it's specifically my thighs that are the problem. There's only the thick bike pant to cover them and nothing more. In the men's section of the cycling store, they had very thick pants - they almost reminded me of those rubber fishing pants that can stand up by themselves. The back of the knee was fabric rather than the thick wetsuit-type material so you could bend your knee. Do you know if anything like that exists for women? Could you recommend a particular brand or website to try? Thanks!!


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

If you've already got something like the Specialized lined tights: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57902

I'd suggest taking a look at http://www.teamestrogen.com/ for internet purchases, specifically maybe the Gore Bike Wear line. 

I have an older set of Gore bibs that are similar to these: http://www.gorebikewear.com/remote/Satellite/PROD_WWLIQP?landingid=1208436873608R

If nothing else, maybe a pair of tighter/smaller wind/water proof camp-ish pants could be worn over your current pants to help keep out wind/cold?

Also, "mens" pants will work, but there are plenty of women's options too!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

A skull cap (I have a Craft) helps too.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

My wife bought some Garneau Twin Tights from Team Estrogen. She's been very pleased with them.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

I wear my Assos shorts under CWX running tights, the heaviest winter weight pair. They have a windproof panel on the front crotchal and thigh area that works really, really well. Other than that, I wear a skull cap and a balaclava over that in 30 degree weather or below. Windproof lobster claw gloves and winter booties will keep the fingers and toes nice and toasty. Oh, and don't forget a foot warmer pad on the tops of your toes where the air vents are on your shoes. Helps tons!


----------



## YolyFiona (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi waterfell,
I am an amateur bike race fan.In my spare time,I like to collect some sports clothes,pants and pay attention to cycling gear. Personally, it may be a good way for you to try to wear men's winter pants.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

I just bought a pair of Pearl Izumi AmFib tights. They are windproof in the legs, butt, but still allow you to move and aren't bulky. Stopping the wind is key to staying warm. I like that they don't have a chamois so I can also use them for running or XC skiing.


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

waterfell said:


> Hello! I live in NYC and am looking to bike through the winter. I can withstand temperatures in the 20s, but my current winter bike pants just aren't sufficient for the longer rides I want to do (they're good until about 40 degrees). The wind is especially strong on my usual routes and my legs get very chapped and raw. I went to a local bike shop and was told that cycling clothing manufacturers don't make much winter gear for women because they don't tend to bike much in colder weather. Ouch. Regardless of whether that comment was sexist or true, I'm wondering if anyone has a solution. 1) Can I wear men's winter pants or is the anatomy too different for that to work? 2) Do you know of a brand of women's pants I might be able to special order?
> Thanks so much!


It's totally sad what twits some shop folks are. 

My wife bought a pair of Sport Hill pants from REI, and loves them.


----------



## carlotta (Jan 12, 2008)

BethLikesBikes said:


> I just bought a pair of Pearl Izumi AmFib tights. They are windproof in the legs, butt, but still allow you to move and aren't bulky. Stopping the wind is key to staying warm. I like that they don't have a chamois so I can also use them for running or XC skiing.


+1 on these. I've worn them down below 15F with a thin base layer (and shorts) underneath and been plenty warm. I also like the lack of chamois so I can just wear fresh shorts everyday and not have to wash the tights every night for the next day's commute.


----------



## JD At The Lake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Winter Bike Pants*

I have been using my cross-country ski pants for cold weather cycling. My Patagonia tights work the best! The same goes for the ski tops, hats and gloves.


----------

